# Spanish Tradespeople in Pinoso



## Doug Black (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi folks, I've just joined the forum after reading around for a while. I'm moving out to the Pinoso area this year and before I do I need to arrange to get essential work done on the plot I have out there. I'm told by expats in the area that the UK tradespeople who've moved there tend to charge a lot more for work and that i should look for Spanish workers. My Spanish is very basic at the moment, so trying to even find some names and numbers of tradespeople is proving difficult.

Can anyone from the area recommend some contacts for me?

I need water connected to the main and pipe laid in, zahorra, chain link fence, possibly some concrete work, and basic stuff like that. I'm also on the lookout for a small shipping container that I could use as a temporary garage just to get me started, so anyone who knows of a supplier or has one would be a help.

Any help or pointers are much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Gloria Luter (Apr 11, 2013)

*Safe in Pinoso?*

Hello Doug

I am hoping to move to Pinoso as soon as I have sold my property, I have been looking at villas with large plots but I was concerned about the '' land grabbing '' in rural areas of Spain.I have not heard about this happening in Pinoso would you say it's safe to buy there.

Many Thanks


----------



## Doug Black (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Gloria, what do you mean by 'land grabbing'?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Always ask a solicitor to check the land rights, when buying a property in Spain, worth the money to ensure the land will be yours ie that it does not belong to some long forgotten member of a previous owner, and there are no likely roads to be built through your land by councils.

Re any work which needs doing, try looking for Pinoso on Facebook, you may find people on there who could advise of local Spanish workmen


----------



## Gloria Luter (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello Doug,

Basically land grabbing is the local council or the previous owners of the plot claiming rights to your estate despite having paperwork to officialy say it's yours. Everybody says you have to make sure that the paperwork is official and make sure that you have a legitimate independent solicitor to avoid all this.

However, I was originally thinking of moving to the Hondon Valley but I found out that despite all the properties in one part of Hondon having legitimate deeds the local council wanted to build houses and roads through some of their plots and have the home owners foot some of the bill for all this construction!.


The last I heard was that the local community had elected someone to travel to Brussels to take a full complaint to the EU.


----------



## Doug Black (Apr 2, 2013)

That's pretty scary. But it's the first time I've heard of such a thing. So far I've only come across seemingly very happy ex-pats out in the Pinoso area, and dozens who've said 'just wish I'd moved here sooner', so hopefully it's not common.

In the meantime, anyone know any reliable tradespeople in or around Pinoso?


----------



## Doug Black (Apr 2, 2013)

fergie said:


> Re any work which needs doing, try looking for Pinoso on Facebook, you may find people on there who could advise of local Spanish workmen


Thanks, will try that.


----------



## Doug Black (Apr 2, 2013)

I appreciate that Gloria, thanks


----------

